# Took my Fire to Europe



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Took my Fire along to Europe last month and loved how it worked. I normally check my e-mail and social media on a pc, so this was a big change for me, and I didn't have any trouble adjusting to the touch screen and smaller screen size.

We visited Spain and Italy, and the only issue I had was I couldn't download apps while there.

It was just the right size for traveling light (we only took carry-ons).  I bought a hard-cover case from Target, and it slipped right into my small backpack/purse.  The case came with a stand, which was really convenient, especially on the plane and waiting in airports.

There was the light/glare issue, reading outside or near the pool, but that was only a minor problem overall.

If I was Master of the Universe, I'd have a port on the Fire to download pix from a card.  While I was at it, I'd invent a screen that could switch from back-lit to e-ink.  Of course, I'd add a camera too.

Not being Master of the Universe, I was really happy with the Fire on my travels.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well You don;t have to travel to Europe to discover the glare issue is real when sitting in the sunlight...I like to sit poolside with a drink after dinner and read.. BUT I leave my Fire in the house and use my old keyboard Kindle now...

After I finally figured out how to force each to sync I'm good to go... 

Bob G.

I


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experiences, BMathison! I used to always travel with a netbook...now I've got my iPad and/or my Fire.

I'm looking to add one of these:


It can be both a thumb drive and read an SD card and wirelessly share files.

Betsy


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Betsy -- that would be so sweet.  Hopefully as technology changes over the next few years, a wireless thumb drive won't cost as much as a Kindle, lol!


----------



## trekker22701 (Feb 27, 2012)

My wife and I just returned from a two-week river cruise in Europe.  Yes, I couldn't download apps; but I took care of that before we left. We also had several guide books loaded, which we used in the several cities in which we docked.  In fact, the only problem I had was the strength of the wi-fi signal on our ship; under low bridges and in locks, the signal (from a sat dish) was a little wonky. Our hotels in Paris and Amsterdam had strong signals.  We're planning another trip next year, and the Fire will go with us again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BMathison said:


> Betsy -- that would be so sweet. Hopefully as technology changes over the next few years, a wireless thumb drive won't cost as much as a Kindle, lol!


I hear you...saving up gift cards AND hoping the price comes down...

Betsy


----------

